# Minimum Size Rod and Reel for Surf



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got a Penn 850SS and a 10 ft rod for surf fishing, but am adding a Penn Sargus 4000 paired with a 7 ft medium heavy Ugly Stik to my set up. I'm going to primarily use this to catch ladyfish casting gotchas and Johnson Sprites. 

Will the Penn Sargus with a 7ft medium heavy Ugly Stik with 20 lb Power Pro be a little light for surf fishing pompano and red fish??


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

For surf fishing I usually use 15-17 lb line with 30 lb leader. It works great and will probably cast further to.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I ordered some 20 lb power pro with my Penn Sargus reel so I should be good there. I've got some 24" leader material I bought at Wal Mart when I was down there in 2008.


----------



## yakfisher (Mar 10, 2011)

*ladyfish*

sorry to not have anything to add  i was just wondering whats the best places for ladyfish and baits ?????


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Yakfisher, you can try in the surf, look for birds, minnows, and action on top of the surface. Shrimp, gold spoons, and gotcha lures are great for ladyfish, bluefish, and spanish. Alot of times if you walk down the beach you can find them in big schools hitting bait fish.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

today pm..navarre pier was on fire on ladies, spanish and and blues..feeding frenzy at least an acre full of them withing casting distance eating each other out..was fun to see how many people were hooked up...sveral gotcha lures were donated to the gulf...I mean several....at one point I started to count and saw at least 12 go ...fun fun for every body...most of the fish were returned... some kept some...they should be there again in the am....saw a few kayaks working the area as well...gulf was calm with sw winds late afternoon..no cobes or kings to speak of....or maybe so...not sure...got worn out real fast.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Anybody else? I'm going to try a 7 ft one piece rod with a 1 oz weight and a pomp rig. I guess I will see what happens. My 7 ft rod tops out at 1 oz so I can't go with a heavier weight.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

ummm if the surf is really rough you might want to go with a 3 ounce or you will be playing fetch all day...


----------

